# Cat keeps licking mouth - seems uncomfortable



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

Ruby has been in the garden for a little while (as usual) and has come in looking uncomfortable. She hasn't been sick yet but is licking her mouth and keeps opening and closing it and can't settle. She is often in the garden and there is nothing poisonous there - what should I be looking out for. It's Saturday and I'm not sure when the vet opens


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats will lick their lips when uncomfortable. Nervous. But if she is panting along with it, something is probably wrong. Ive seen cats pant and be uncomfortable looking when they are in pain. Id have to see your cat doing what she is doing to be sure.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It sounds like Ruby has injured or irritated her mouth in some manner. She may have gotten something in her mouth - a plant, insect, or other object - that stung, pricked, cut, or irritated the soft tissue. She may also have bitten or chewed something that left a very bad taste in her mouth or that irritated or inflamed her tongue or gums. She may also have suffered a much more serious injury like a broken tooth or even a broken jaw.

The bottom line is that you should get her to a vet right away to have her checked and treated. Hopefully it's nothing serious, but if it is serious, the sooner you have it treated, the better her prognosis.

Laurie


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I took her to the emergency vet who examined her and couldn't find anything in particular, so he thinks she ate something - not poisonous but that disagreed with her and she is to either starve tonight (hmm) or have boiled chicken and see how she is tomorrow.

The malingerer!:wink:I did a 36 mile round journey and paid £26! But I am so glad she is OK. The vet weighed her and said she was in beautiful condition - I thought this was gratifying but my son reckons it was just a polite way of saying that she could do with starving for a day 

She is now mooching round my laptop for her supper.


----------

